# Garden wire to attach anubias to wood?



## Kristoph91 (8 Mar 2012)

I got some green flexible garden wire for training plants today in wilko. It has a green coating and is silver and flexible on the inside. Is this safe for use in the aquarium, for shrimp etc ?
Thanks guys 
Kris


----------



## geaves (8 Mar 2012)

Sounds like the same sort of wire my missus buys from B&Q, and over time the cover will go brittle, degrade and the wire rusts.

Geoff


----------



## awtong (8 Mar 2012)

I agree with Geaves once the coating cracks off this wire will rust very quickly.

Andy


----------



## Kristoph91 (8 Mar 2012)

I don't mind it rusting, if its not before the anubias takes hold. 
Is it harmful in any way ?
Thanks
Kris


----------



## foxfish (8 Mar 2012)

An elastic band would work better & they tend to fall off at about just the right time


----------

